# Hello again!



## GrannieG (Apr 21, 2022)

I last posted on this forum in 2020 having had a pre diabetes blood test. I hoped I would lose weight while in isolation from Covid when my son was shopping for me. 

I was doing so well and lost more than a stone. 

I gained half a stone since Christmas and another half a stone since celebrating my 80th last month. 

There are signs my health isn`t as good as it could be. My BP is up, my ankles are swelling again and I`m having some quite deep sleeps during the day. 

Today I have decided to get a grip. No more excuses, no more ordering biscuits and cake `in case someone comes`. I plan to allow myself either potatoes or bread each day but not both on the same day. 

I hope reading about the experiences of other will help get me back on track.


----------



## rebrascora (Apr 21, 2022)

Hello and welcome back. I hope you find some inspiration by being part of the forum again. It sounds like you have a good idea of what you need to do to get back better control. 

Have you had a diabetic review in the past year and if so, what was your HbA1c result? The deep sleeps during the day, particularly if they occur after you have over indulged in carbs, could be a sign that your blood glucose levels have become more significantly raised. Do you have a BG meter so that you can test your own levels at home? If you haven't had a review recently, then it might be worth getting in touch with your diabetes nurse or GP and arranging an appointment.


----------



## GrannieG (Apr 21, 2022)

Thank you @rebrascora 

I haven`t had a review since Covid and have only been able to access my GP via a telephone consultation. 

I don`t have a BG meter and am ignorant about HbA1c readings, so it seems I have a lot to learn. My BP readings are higher than they should be.

I will give myself a month to see if I can help myself before I contact the GP. If I get some weight off, hopefully, it will be reflected in my BP readings and also the lethargy and day time sleeping.


----------



## rebrascora (Apr 21, 2022)

It might be worth investing in a basic Blood Glucose meter particularly if you are having difficulty accessing your health care professionals for a review. Most people here on the forum find home testing an invaluable part of their diabetes management, even when they are just diet controlled. You can use it to see how your body responds to different types of food and adjust your diet accordingly. 
The two basic meters most often recommended on the forum by people who self fund are the Gluco Navii or the Spirit Healthcare Tee2 for reliability and economy of use. The meter kit is approx £15 and comes with 10 test strips and lancets but you go through a lot of test strips in the first few weeks and months of testing so you would be well advised to get at least 2 extra pots of test strips and a box of lancets with your initial purchase.... if you decide to go that route.

Testing enables you to "see" your diabetes. Getting really high readings after eating something naughty certainly helps to avoid that food in the future but seeing your levels gradually reduce week after week can be really motivating to keep at it too, so it works both as "a carrot and a stick" in keeping you on the straight and narrow.


----------



## Vonny (Apr 21, 2022)

HI @GrannieG how did I miss that 80 milestone on Facebook?!?! Must try harder!

I think the bread or potatoes alternative is a great start. Although I cut out both straightaway, I was so lucky my eyesight didn't suffer as I wasn't aware of the dangers of just cutting carbs completely. Having either/or rather than both on one day sounds excellent and if I'd done that I'd at least have cut out one of my ex-passions: chip butties 

You are a super strong lady and will be able to lose weight and improve your health I'm sure  xxx


----------



## GrannieG (Apr 22, 2022)

Thank you @rebrascora . Perhaps I will get a BG monitor. It is probably better than burying my head in the sand. 

@Vonny Thank you for replying. I`ve just seen your weight and am full of praise for you. Well done. 

I`m pleased my thoughts on managing carbs is OK. I have macular degeneration and am partially sighted from birth so need to take care of what sight I have. 

Yesterday was a good day. I felt positive and in control. I just need to make it last.


----------

